# Natural Remedies that might help



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I have terrible allergies and asthma which always leads to me getting sick. I actually went to the allergist recently to find out what I was allergic to and they told me if there was a prize for being the most allergic I would win. Sad right? You may remember a post I did a little while back about a natural allergy relief drink. Well this one is very similar but has another added benefit, elderberries. My friend Jordan from LilyWhite. designs told me about elderberries. A lady from her church told her about how her daughter had bronchitis and doctors kept giving her prescriptions and they weren’t working so she tried this concoction and it went away.

Benefits of Elderberries
Helps prevent the flu
Full of antioxidants
Helps treat the flu, bronchitis, colds, viral, and bacterial infections. (Use as a cold/flu medicine)
Can help treat asthma and allergies

lderberry Syrup
Ingredients:
1/2 cup dried elderberries
3 cups water
1 cup local or raw honey (I chose local to get the allergy relief benefits)
2/3 cup raw organic apple cider vinegar ACV

Directions:
Fill a pot with water and dried elderberries. Bring to a boil and let boil for 30 minutes. Take off heat and mash elderberries up well (I used a potato masher). Strain out the liquid into a separate bowl using cheese cloth, coffee filter, or something similar. Once strained add honey to the elderberry liquid and stir well. Then add ACV. Place in a jar and put in the fridge for up to 6 months.

To use: Adults 1 Tbs a day
Children: 1 tsp a day.
You can take this straight or mix it with some water.

If your using it as a flu/cold medicine you can take same dose but every hour instead of just once a day.

This did not cost me very much to make, maybe $7 dollars for a lot and it makes me feel better that I am not taking a bunch of chemicals. I know exactly what is in it! I would love to hear of any other herbal treatments you take when you are sick!


I thought this was a good recipe..


----------



## CrazyEric (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'm allergic to life and was wondering if there are any herbal remedies. I'll try this once I run out of the current stuff that I'm taking.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

You are so very welcome .. maybe you are allergic to you... LOL


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...66414775.100866.402716716414930&type=1&ref=nf

Modern technology has brought us many benefits, including mosquito traps that cost hundreds of dollars, but sometimes we overlook simple solutions to difficult challenges such as mosquito control. When it comes to controlling pests, research tends to focus on chemicals or concepts that can be patented. Unless someone can make a profit from an idea, the public may never become aware of it.

HOMEMADE MOSQUITO TRAP:

Items needed:

200 ml water
50 grams of brown sugar
1 gram of yeast
2-liter plastic bottle

Or US conversion:
1 cup of water 
1/4 cup of brown sugar

HOW:
1. Cut the plastic bottle in half.
2. Mix brown sugar with hot water. Let cool. When cold, pour in the bottom half of the bottle.
3. Add the yeast. No need to mix. It creates carbon dioxide, which attracts mosquitoes.
4. Place the funnel part, upside down, into the other half of the bottle, taping them together if desired.
5. Wrap the bottle with something black, leaving the top uncovered, and place it outside in an area away from your normal gathering area. (Mosquitoes are also drawn to the color black.)

Change the solution every 2 weeks for continuous control.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2013/mar/31/anti-drone-hoodie-big-brother

lol


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

http://www.herbsandoilsworld.com/reasons-to-drink-lemon-water/


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Blood Purifying Herbs

A year or two ago, a certain family member of mine who shall remain nameless came to me with a problem. A big, inflamed, perfectly circular marking was gracing their back, and it didn’t look healthy. Right away I thought of ringworm, and it turns out I was right. Ringworm is a nasty fungus that creates a “ring” of redness on your body...in this case it was the lower back. Fortunately for this person, I came up with a remedy right away using Turmeric and Black Walnut Hull in powder form, and within a few days of taking these in capsules and rubbing a paste on the affected area, the ringworm was gone.



Turmeric is good for other things too. In this week’s YouTube, Shoshanna shows us her Blood Purifying Tincture to neutralize and eliminate toxins in the system. When I used turmeric powder on my friend’s ringworm, it flowed through their body, combating the fungus and detoxifying the blood.

The herbal stars of this recipe are:

Turmeric — Great for a host of things; Turmeric is an inflammatory agent and is best known for it’s antiseptic properties as I learned while treating my friend’s ringworm. As a cleansing agent, it increases the production of enzymes in the liver that metabolize toxins.

Ginger — Besides smelling amazing and adding the perfect kick to stir-fry or sushi, Ginger is a healer for a host of other things such as digestive disorders, nausea, fever, rheumatism, and more. Ginger is also used to purify the blood and help rid the body of toxins that contribute to inflammatory diseases.

Dandelion — One of the best blood purifiers and builders available, Dandelion is also very high in vitamins and minerals, especially calcium. In the How To Herb Book (one of our favorites), it is said of this herb, “Dandelion contains all the nutritive salts for the blood. Dandelion restores and balances the blood so anemia that is caused by deficiencies of these blood salts disappears.” Dandelion is also an excellent liver cleanser, among a host of other things. I would recommend researching this herb yourself to learn of all its wonderful qualities and the ways you can use it to promote your own health.

Burdock — This herb is one of the best for chronic skin problems. But the best part about Burdock is that it is a very strong blood purifier and cleanser, although if used by itself, it can cleanse the body too rapidly. Added into our Blood Purifying Tincture, it is the perfect component to get the detox job done.

Beet Root Powder — I have written on the wonders of Beet Root Powder before. Being very, very high in vitamins, minerals, micronutrients, and overall nutrition, Beet Root is a superfood. Whether you want to detox your blood or not, take this stuff! The high levels of nitrates in beets help widen blood vessels and increase circulation, taking oxygen-rich blood to the heart muscle. Read here to learn more.

Olive Leaf — Olive Leaf is an antibiotic and antioxidant. It can rejuvenate your vitality, enhance your immune system, and support you cardiovascular system as well as promote general health.

As Shoshanna at The Bulk Herb Store will show you, herbal tinctures are easy to make, and simple to use. Don’t shy away from natural herbal remedies because they seem “hard to figure out” or like a hassle to research and create. It is easy, and you will be forever thankful for these remedies that are made from the earth, and promote wellness without nasty side-effects that many antibiotics and steroids create. God put herbs on the earth for us to learn about, use, and enjoy. Don’t miss out!


Learn & Live Well,
Hannah Stoll


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

A lot of good info...


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Home Remedies for Sinus Infection – Natural Sinus Infection Treatment

Apple Cider Vinegar – Apple cider vinegar is a hailed sinus infection treatment. Being just one of many apple cider vinegar uses, countless individuals attest to the effectiveness of apple cider vinegar against a multitude of health conditions, including sinus infection. One of the most powerful ways to use ACV is to mix 8oz of warm water with 2 tbsp of ACV and 1 tbsp of honey. The sinus infection could vanish within just a few days. Another option when taking apple cider vinegar is to simply take 1 tablespoon 3 times daily, whether diluted to ingest throughout the day or made to ingest quickly. Lastly, you can also try steaming with apple cider vinegar; mix ~1/2 cup of ACV with 1/2 of water, heat it on the stove, and inhale the steam with mouth and eyes closed. I recommend using organic ACV over non-organic.
Turmeric – Thanks to a powerful compound found in turmeric known as curcumin, turmeric possesses powerful health benefits. Among the health benefits of turmeric is the spice’s ability to treat sinus infection. Curcumin helps to heal the sinus cavity and clear the airways. Since sinus infections are caused by nasal inflammation, and turmeric possesses anti-inflammatory properties, the spice can be seen as one of the existing natural cures for sinus infection.
Nasal Saline Rinse – While the above remedies may suffice, a nasal saline rinse is also a very popular sinus infection treatment to store in your home remedies memory bank. For the mixture, you could try mixing ~1/4 teaspoon of sea salt or pickling salt with a pinch of baking soda and a cap-full of food-grade hydrogen peroxide in 1 cup of warm water or simply use sea salt/pickling salt and warm water. If you have never done a nasal irrigation, or saline rinse before, ask someone who has for assistance or try following detailed directions. It may not be the most comfortable of solutions, but a nasal saline rinse seems to continuously be passed down as one of the more effective home remedies for sinus infection.
Oregano Oil – While it may not be the most accessible of the home remedies for sinus infection, oregano oil can be an effective sinus infection treatment. Not only could you simply ingest the oregano oil, but the oil can also be steamed and inhaled over a stove (with eyes closed). In addition to being a potential treatment for sinus infection, oregano oil benefits may also help to improve digestion, aid in fighting infections, and improve biological function – especially in the liver and colon.
In addition to the above home remedies for sinus infection treatment, you could try utilizing some of these options.
Elevate your head while sleeping.
Apply warm compresses to your face multiple times daily for 5 minutes each.
Vitamin C is an excellent immune booster, and can help to fend off sinus infections. Try taking up to 1000 mg of vitamin C 1-3 times daily.
Drink got liquids to help moisturize your mucous membranes and to help wash away mucus out of your sinuses more quickly.
Using a HEPA filter air purifier will also be beneficial.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

For those that have sinus issues and mild asthma try one of the salt inhalers. 

I have bad asthma and found that moving to a higher elevation actually helped a lot!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes I have fruit flies!!!!!! My daughter is a vegetarian fruitarian starcharian so we have fruit flyiarians .. This worked....


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

FWIW, we were told we had something called "drain flies"...they lay eggs in the mildew in your drains.  Supposedly a couple caps of bleach in each drain (no more or will hurt your septic) should take care of them.


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

And they might not.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for the Video!! I call them piss flies....


----------



## Navajo (Mar 4, 2013)

OK,I have a question my DD is dairy and Gluten intolerant spent the last two years finding food and adjusting diet...she take probiotics, cooks her own food, uses Gluten ease pills if needed, never, ever eats out, ever! check labels on everything, makes phone call to companies and yes still has upset stomach once in a while. She cooks from Gluten free books and all that.she drinks filtered well water too. eats lots of fresh fruits and veges also.

She complains that her stomach *"feels cold, like ice" *once in while, and drinking hot drinks or food makes it worst. Any one know what this might be?

Lately she has found what is called "leaky guy" and while we are suspect of the actual problems a lot of symptoms match.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Just wanted to say thank you! I can't take anti nausea meds (they make me more nauseous) and had a terrible stomach bug last night. Saw your ginger tip and it helped so much!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Which Spices Fight Inflammation?


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking for ADHD and Asbergers' diets

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

dixiemama said:


> Looking for ADHD and Asbergers' diets
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


Aviva Romm and her husband wrote a book called ADHD Alternatives, if you can look into reading it. I've met Aviva, she is a very good herbalist with many resources for herbal and alternative health remedies for kids. She is very in tune with using both traditional and modern medicine as it benefits family health, she is both an herbalist and a physician.

www.avivaromm.com

Then scroll down the page and search for adhd ....


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks! These kids are highly medicated and are 'pains' at home but when we have them, they are normal kids so I know it has to be the 'no junk' rule here. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

dixiemama said:


> Thanks! These kids are highly medicated and are 'pains' at home but when we have them, they are normal kids so I know it has to be the 'no junk' rule here.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


My wife has worked with disabled folks for over 20 years, and says that one of the best things that can be done is to remove Gluten and sugar from their diets. She has seen some remarkable improvement when they are removed.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

CrazyEric said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm allergic to life and was wondering if there are any herbal remedies. I'll try this once I run out of the current stuff that I'm taking.


Members of the Nightshade family come to mind, if they don't cure you, they may kill you.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

The Beautiful Truth&#8230; controversial movie I guess.. but interesting.. I have a friend who has two children with Asbergers&#8230; she has found this Gerson diet has radically changed her children's lives .. she said She said she uses a plant based diet now..


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Almond milk&#8230; I guess I am going to try almond milk


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought this was really interesting &#8230;


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cayenne is my favorite. It treats ulcers, arteries, strengthens areas by increasing blood flow and stops bleeding! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

